# Kayak Cradle Made Easy



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,
just made a cradle for new PA12, though would work for other yaks.
Thought someone else may find this useful.
Used.
4 x Jumbo pool noodles with 25 mm hole. 100mm diameter. KMart, Big W.
8 m 25mm diameter (external) plumbers pipe.( 2x3m, then cut in half, for length in this case)
4 x 90 deg connectors 25mm internal 
2 x "T" joiners 25mm internal
Glue, obviously
Total cost about $80
Total time about 1 hour.
Laid pool noodles with tubing in position on upturned hull.
Made measurements for cutting allowing for tube insertion into connectors. Do long tubing first. Then cross beams.
Apply glue to joints and adjust quickly to correct positions b4 glue sets.
"Tip" Put newspaper on hull where you do joins/glue to avoid mess on hull.
Glue takes 5-20 min before you can move cradle. 24 hrs for full strength.
Additional cross supports could be added if you want more strength.
Cradle with yak on it can be dragged around no problem.
No chance of scratching or "moulding" vs hard surface stand as weight evenly supported.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, you're partly right  
They were out of "Starboard coloured Jumbo Pool Noodles" dammit..... :lol: 
The red is on starboard side when it's upside down. 
It's correct when rightside up. See last pic.... ;-)
Having said that, with PA's it's hard to know which way they are heading sometimes......  
Almost kosher. 
Cheers.


----------

